# Hen headed to the smoker



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

This will be my first time smoking a steelhead.

Recommendations?

I want the kids and wife to enjoy it as well so I was thinking like a brown sugar honey glaze type dry brine or something.

Also might experiment with some pieces being boneless and skinless for the wife and kids.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I like to filet & leave the skin on. Sometimes tough to do a whole thick fish like that. It can dry out on the outside before the center is done.
I use this recipe with slight tweeks for all my fish,


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

John Hine said:


> I like to filet & leave the skin on. Sometimes tough to do a whole thick fish like that. It can dry out on the outside before the center is done.
> I use this recipe with slight tweeks for all my fish,
> View attachment 823995


Thanks for the recipe! 

Should have noted that I do not plan on smoking the whole fish.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

These were the pieces before I cleaned them up some more.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Once you get done brining the fish overnight an important step is to let the pieces of fish dry some sort of a rack in your refrigerator. I use the grates out of my smoker improp them up in the corners with some small blocks of wood to allow air circulation around the pieces of fish. 
The fish will be ready to smoke when it develops a tacky texture. This is called pelicule. It helps the smokiness adhere to the fish.
I suggest replacing the kosher salt in the above recipe with pickling salt. Pickling salt dissolves in water.
My favorite wood for smoking fish, and probably the most traditional choice, is Pacific alder.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

RS1983 said:


> Once you get done brining the fish overnight an important step is to let the pieces of fish dry some sort of a rack in your refrigerator. I use the grates out of my smoker improp them up in the corners with some small blocks of wood to allow air circulation around the pieces of fish.
> The fish will be ready to smoke when it develops a tacky texture. This is called pelicule. It helps the smokiness adhere to the fish.
> I suggest replacing the kosher salt in the above recipe with pickling salt. Pickling salt dissolves in water.
> My favorite wood for smoking fish, and probably the most traditional choice, is Pacific alder.


Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

One way to smoke the center is to cut cubes down to the skin or score slices and drape over a rod while smoking. It's a pretty common practice with Alaska salmon. The brine and smoke penetrate much better when scored or cubed.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

brushbuster said:


> One way to smoke the center is to cut cubes down to the skin or score slices and drape over a rod while smoking. It's a pretty common practice with Alaska salmon. The brine and smoke penetrate much better when scored or cubed.


Thanks!


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Robert88 said:


> These were the pieces before I cleaned them up some more.
> View attachment 824010


Sorry to be annoying but where’d u catch that fish, in my limited experience on the grand and st clair river a steelie that chrome usually had nice orange flesh.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Maple wood works good for smoking fish, too.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gabe T said:


> Sorry to be annoying but where’d u catch that fish, in my limited experience on the grand and st clair river a steelie that chrome usually had nice orange flesh.


Lighting makes it look not as orange as it was and I rinsed all the meat off which turn the color more pale as well. Sat over night in a cooler of ice too.

But this fish came out of the Grand River


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I like to Steak cut the fish i smoke in 2" to 2 1/2" wide pieces. From gill to tail. I also like wild cherry wood for the smoke flavor.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I’m probably in the minority here, I don’t brine what I smoke, and I usually only smoke about a pound at a time. I’ve been using the Traeger fin & feather rub, applying to your liking and smoke at 160, skin on for 4 hours/give or take depending on thickness of fish. 3/4”-1” is about average thickness I smoke.


----------

